# Sheds



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone been finding some sheds? I have been wanting to get out to look.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I walked about 3 miles Saturday afternoon and found nothing. Not saying they haven't dropped any but I'm still skunked.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

IMO it's still a little to early. Just seeing a few bucks still with there horns. March was a pretty good month for me last year.
Friend of mines son does logging and him and his crew have found 2 in the last week. Both small ones.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy has been seeing a nice 10pt in the picked corn field across the road from his house. Saw him 3 days ago, and he still had both sides. I've stopped looking for sheds. I have absolutely no luck. I'm better at finding morels than sheds! It seems strange that I've never found a shed while out hunting 'shrooms because I have to use deer paths to get to some of the places I want to look! Yet, I haven't found a single one!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

checked my cameras on 1/19 have 3 mature bucks with both horns, have a few 1 1/2 yo bucks missing 1 side.this is in Tuscarawas county.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone getting any trail cam pics lately or finding any sheds ? I've never shed hunted with aLotta snow on the Ground but I was thinking about looking for awhile tomorrow. Might carry my shotgun and try to kill a rabbit or two, --- or at least get a little exercise.
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Walked for four hours yesterday and found nothing. So far I have found five. Too much snow on the ground. At least they are calling for 3-6" on sunday. Thumbs down!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Too much snow but have seen most of the bucks dropped their sheds for some time.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Picked up one that was in my yard maybe 3 weeks ago and just saw a small buck this morning out back that had dropped one side, Im over in N. Illinois


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Walked around for a few hours yesterday , no sheds but lots of exercise.Almost all of the beds and tracks I saw were in pines and cedars very close to corn and bean fields. Hopefully the snow melts off soon, I'd like too get out a few more times.
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

found 3 the last day of rabbit in the thicket. too bad the rabbits werent as plentiful as the horns were


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Checked cameras last weekend and had several mature bucks with both sides, one real nice 3 1/2 year old 2/22 in Tuscarawas county.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone having any luck finding sheds? Up here in Geauga County there is snow over my knees. Tried walking out and without snowshoes it pretty much is game over after a half mile or so. I am just hoping that the critters haven't been able to get to any that have fallen.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

I was out a couple weeks ago in Madison county and found two bucks locked up laying dead. I've left two voicemails with the Madison County game warden to get tags for them but haven't received a response.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

CrappieNymph said:


> I was out a couple weeks ago in Madison county and found two bucks locked up laying dead. I've left two voicemails with the Madison County game warden to get tags for them but haven't received a response.


That's how it goes with Game Wardens I've noticed. I called about a sick sea gull on Fairport Harbor pier wall and left a voicemail for the warden... and the guy on the pier jokingly said if you called and said there's some guy on the pier killing sea gulls they would be right out. He was correct a few days later I received a voicemail from the warden about probably not going to get out to that one. If someone called and said someone poached two bucks you can bet you would have had a response by now. Benefit to you...no response, benefit to them...they'll be there.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

I've not dealt with the Game Warden too much but this isn't giving a good impression. I went ahead and skull capped each of them and have the antlers. If I'd waited for the GM to contact me back to get tags the antlers would be chewed all up.

Here is a picture of the two. I had to try to separate the racks to get them cut off. The funny thing is, I didn't see hardly any bucks on this property this last hunting season whether from stand or on camera. I found these two locked up dead just 40 yards from my stand.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

CrappieNymph, that is probably a once in a lifetime find. Congratulations on finding them! Are you going to do euro mounts with them?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

A lot of the county sheriff's can issue keep tags also. I know they can for road kills.
Nice set's of horns. Shame they had to end up that way.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Been out over the last month or so and have found nothing lots of beds and rut-ups but no sheds


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I never imagined I'd walk up on two dead bucks still locked up. Was a very exciting moment I got to share with a good buddy that was out with me. It will be a once in a lifetime find for sure.

I had to cut the heads off but had to separate the antlers to do so. I hoped to leave them locked up and have a euro mount. However, they smelled so awful there was no way I could put them in my car for the ride home. I ended up skull capping both of them. Would love to figure out how to lock the horns back up how they were and leave them mounted like that. However, I'm hesitant to do anything until I hear back from the game warden. It's a shame I try to do the right thing and can't get a response.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't think I would've moved them until I had heard from the game warden.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

SciotoDarby, perhaps I should have waited. However, it's been over a month now that I found these deer. I took the chance because it makes no sense to me why I'd let the deer sit there letting the antlers be chewed all up while I'm waiting a month or even more for the Game Warden to return my call. I tried doing the right thing and maybe it's a gamble to take them but like I said, how long should one have to wait?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm hoping to get out this weekend---Now that the snow is finally off. The heavy snow should have the high weeds and cover really beat down and surely ""most" bucks have shed by now.
BTW, Crappienymph, I would have taken those racks also&#128521;
Good luck n Good hunting


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

If you've got a record of your call to the game warden, you'll probably be alright. I just know they take out tagged racks serious. I've passed picking up some road killed and bad bow killed deer I've found out in the fields because I don't want to deal with the warden and getting tags for them.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Garhtr that's what I thought too...just saw a buck yesterday and he still had both sides so


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Had four bucks in my back yard 4 days ago and 3 of them were still carrying bone. The 4th was a Button. There was one big 10 that shed off sometime back but these guys are holding on.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Spent some time in what I thought was a honey hole but discovered two or so day old boot prints every where I went. Apparently I'm not the only one. Did eventually find some virgin ground, all to no avail. There are at least 10-12 bucks in a very small amount of land. Did bust about a dozen deer one of which still had antlers. The day was not a total loss, I did find this guy. My original thought was box turtle but the serrations on the rear and overall size of the shell has me second guessing. Any help on the ID would be appreciated.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

kissmybasstoo said:


> Spent some time in what I thought was a honey hole but discovered two or so day old boot prints every where I went. Apparently I'm not the only one. Did eventually find some virgin ground, all to no avail. There are at least 10-12 bucks in a very small amount of land. Did bust about a dozen deer one of which still had antlers. The day was not a total loss, I did find this guy. My original thought was box turtle but the serrations on the rear and overall size of the shell has me second guessing. Any help on the ID would be appreciated.



No doubt that's a box turtle! Biggest one I've ever seen!


----------



## Schoenherrz (Feb 27, 2014)

I found a couple over the weekend. I found both on an oak ridge. One was chewed up pretty bad, too bad cause it would have been a nice one. These we're found in SW OH.

Any ideas of my the pics are so blurry?

























Zach


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My son and his buddy found 7 sets of sheds this past Sunday in Hancock county, OH 2 farms is all they walked. I have a photo but can not post it for some reason. It is in my personal photo's here on OGF but would not post here.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

This could have been a pretty cool shed, but it is chewed up pretty good. Either way it is very thick and you can tell he was a good deer. Found it, scouting some new property I will be hunting in the fall.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Also found this neat one a few feet away....


----------



## spiderman (Feb 6, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> No doubt that's a box turtle! Biggest one I've ever seen!


Not a box turtle its a red eared slider obviously you have never seen a box turtle before


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Found two sheds while looking for shrooms last week. First was a nice 5 pointer and the second one was a 4 pointer that was chewed up a little.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

One day of looking


----------

